# Hitch riser? Ground clearance ideas?



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Is there a such a thing as a 1.25" hitch riser? If so where?
Let me explain:
The hitch on my car is low. The car is 2007 Pontiac G6 convertible. It meets all my needs with one area that could be better, hitch clearance. I installed a hitch to use for bikes when I got it years ago, (by the book you shouldn't put a hitch on this car, but that's purely in regards to towing), and it does okay, just a little more height would help. I've got maybe 6" clearance between tire and ground, and I use material to boost the bike up over the cradles to get some of that. I follow the standard advice, drive slow, no sudden moves, but a 1.25" hitch riser would fit my needs - if such a thing existed. I am thinking essentially a 1.25 insert, with a 1.25 receiver on top. 
I've considered other designs hitch or adapters, but I picked the Thule 971xt because it is light; the car gets a little tail heavy with the hardtop down, which is a lot. 
I've considered sectioning and raising the height of the hitch, but I use it on the other cars too, and for those, it would be too high. 
Yep, I want my cake and eat it too, and seconds, but, if I have to bear it, I guess I have to, but asking never hurts. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

| Versahaul

Draw-Tite - Bike Carrier Shank


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

note that any of those risers will also place the rack farther back.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

J_Westy said:


> | Versahaul
> 
> Draw-Tite - Bike Carrier Shank


Probably want to run some kind of hitch tightener too to keep things solid and less rattly.

I'm partial to this one. Dead simple. But maybe the bolts would hang to low for you? They sell on Amazon too.

https://www.stowaway2.com/hitch-tightener


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Solved it, sorta. 
After weighing the options, I noted my road bikes had no issues. 
The forks on my MTBs are 130, and 203. 
Now I run a strap through wheel, over stem, compress fork down to something more manageable and tighten up. 
Not elegant, but works and is affordable. 
Thanks all for input!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

I had this custom made by a guy who makes hitch racks for motorcycles. It is about 9 years old and has held up great. It gives me ground clearance and it also allows me to open the hatch and tailgate when the rack is in the lowered position and one bike is on the farthest tray.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

have you thought about using a small trailer?


----------



## Mike's MTB (Jun 12, 2017)

How about this.

Instead of using that hanger bar from seat post to steerer. You put one arm of the rack through the frame and have the other arm under the down tube. That should raise the bike up 6"-8".


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FWIW, if that is a Class I hitch, you probably won't be able to find an adapter that will do the job.

https://www.etrailer.com/question-19472.html


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

year ya go! already set up for bikes! https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tro/d/camping-utility-trailer-and/6250212559.html


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

That's basically what my T2 looks like normally.









This would probably be solved with 1up though, it has a similar layout AND it's pretty light (made out of aluminum).


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

The rack doesn't fit with both arms through the middle of the frame? I hate hanging style racks especially for this reason.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Shark said:


> The rack doesn't fit with both arms through the middle of the frame? I hate hanging style racks especially for this reason.


The rack doesn't fit that way. 
I wish it did.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike's MTB (Jun 12, 2017)

davez26 said:


> The rack doesn't fit that way.
> I wish it did.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Can you fit one arm through the frame, then put the other under the downtube?

This is how I put my bike on my hanging rack when I had my 99 Trans Am and my 2012 V6 Mustang. Had plenty of ground clearance for both.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

davez26 said:


> ... but a 1.25" hitch riser would fit my needs - if such a thing existed.


here is the solution to your dilemma Dave:

- Replacement 2" Hitch Adapter for Thule Helium Aero and EasyFold Bike Carriers (this might work(?)): https://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Thule/TH8523185001.html

- Hitch riser (walmart or equivalent 1.25 to 2in) : https://www.walmart.com/ip/MaxxHaul...75035&wl11=online&wl12=35856046&wl13=&veh=sem

added info: The Thule 971XT is compatible for 1.25 and 2in hitch receivers. If you do not have the adapter I would call Thule or your local bike shop to get the adapter


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

https://www.etrailer.com/question-175151.html


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

what you want is Part B, PN# 853-7617-02 :

https://www.rackattack.com/product-instructions/thule-970xt-helium-instructions.pdf


----------

